# Small pigeon coop for 1 to 4 pigeons.



## lg5555 (Aug 2, 2013)

I made this small coop before I found out pigeons were not permitted in my town. I was able to give the coop and pigeon to someone ln a different town. I could have kept them, but my family was afraid they would attract rats. 

A coop like this would be best in a garage, shed or under a carport. Years ago, when I was a teenager I made a similar coop using a dresser with the doors removed. 

This coop measures 4 feet long x 4 feet high. x 2 feet wide in depth.


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. I am sorry for your loss. I have seen small dogs that attracted tree rats but the fix was easy. The extra food had to be put away. Aslo, alot of fruit bearing trees attract rats too. It seems that this is their world, they come and go. Man has always fought vermin. I think the benefits of enjoying the living world beats the side effects of fighting vermin.


----------

